# Combine Merit List 2012-2013



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

is there any chance of combine merit list????


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Let's wait and watch...


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

I am also dying to see combine list.............!:?


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah i HEARD that there will be a combined merit list released today. I am not sure today but still It is confirmed that the list will be displayed any time before the first MBBS list which is to be displayed on nov 26th. so lets hope the combined one is displayed soon..... so we will be able to see this year's merit....


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

exactly so we can come out from all this nonsense


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

I called UHS today, the lady who picked up the phone said that no combined merit list was gona be released. Just the final college wise merit list now on 26th.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Should be combine merit list today... those students who r at 81-82% hanging position ...they would mentally prepared that whats happen.. and also prepare there parents... but 26 november when break through happen... most would lose there temperament... Govt is crushly playing wid emotions since last 2 months..


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i am fed up with all this they should give a list today


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

the combine merit list would be displayed most probably tomorrow evening


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

how do you that daniya?


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

called uhs today

- - - Updated - - -

combined list is almost ready so tomorrow might be displayed


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Daniya malik said:


> called uhs today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> combined list is almost ready so tomorrow might be displayed


Not even people inside UHS have unanimity in their answers to public :?


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

Daniya malik said:


> the combine merit list would be displayed most probably tomorrow evening


if combine list has not been prepared yet,then how jew newspaper published the news on 15th of november ????only 3 days after the last date to submission forms.11 november was sunday so that was off day.12,13,14 november in these 3 days how jew group can publish news regarding merit ????
i think jew group has only one role to pla with emotions of people and to torch them mentally..........


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

i don't know what the uhs people are doing it is too much now.........:[email protected]


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

yh exctlyyyy,now frustration and tension has crossed its limits......


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

stay calm have faith and just pray, 4 more days to go...


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

> Not even people inside UHS have unanimity in their answers to public :?


Those Uhs folks sure do like to troll people.


----------



## Amna Ahmed (Nov 21, 2012)

*Admission in Medical College*

my merit is 86.0294 do i have any chance to get admission in DEMONT? i read that merit will close above 84% in Punjab


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

which number is giving such breath taking informations????

- - - Updated - - -

any one there............................

- - - Updated - - -



-



Daniya malik said:


> called uhs today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> combined list is almost ready so tomorrow might be displayed



some chaps were saying it is 20th november for display of combine list.
now some people are saying 21st november;s evening is coming with sandy........
i am just blowing down.........


----------



## shafia (Apr 2, 2012)

where is combine merit list....... :roll: just relax nd pray


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

I called 042 99231304


----------



## Amna Ahmed (Nov 21, 2012)

whats ur aggregate


----------



## red rose (Oct 29, 2011)

AZAD KASHMIR medical colleges have displayed their own combined list yesterday,and they are going to sent call letters on 28th of this month:woot:...
its the first time, punjab list are going to display their list after ajk's lists... in all past years , ajk's list medical merit lists are displayed in jan. or feb.,,, UHS is damm SLOW this year :roll:...


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

what happened to uhs. in uhs i think no one know what to do

- - - Updated - - -

uhs is just teasing students combined list is ready but dont know why they are not uploading it


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

no one knows for sure
they are just self satisfying or self devastating rumours


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

O God please give uhs people some mind they are just---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

it should b displayed till...... all candidates who are at borderline are so worried and confused....... :?


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

any news for combine list ? will it be published today?????


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

Wel I don't think so any combine list is gonna be published............only merit list will be on 26th...............may b?:?


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

i donot think now combine list will be displayed.
now it is too late...


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah! you are right Ahmed.


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

Best of luck people .fingers cross.may Allah Help all of us


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

hey does anyone know what is the exact or approximate time for showing up of THE MERIT LIST


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

onom said:


> hey does anyone know what is the exact or approximate time for showing up of THE MERIT LIST


Around 10-12 am may be it will display.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Best of Luck Friends.:thumbsup:


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

At what time did UHS display the merit lists last year?


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

izzamughal said:


> At what time did UHS display the merit lists last year?


In the evening ...around 7 pm I think


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

That's late. I thought it would've been around 10am. But then it wouldn't be UHS, if they didn't test our patience till the last drop.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactly! last year I had a difference of 0.xxxx%, so it was on my nerves all day...this year I'll be having a fair difference sooo no worries...I will have to get private admission anyway :cool!:


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Lucky. You won't have to worry about it the entire day. I really shouldn't have woken up early. :/


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

It has begun.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

You make it sound like we're talking about the apocalypse, not just a couple of merit lists.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Tears will be shed,hearts will be broken, dreams will be shattered,fights will be broken out and furniture will be destroyed.

I think I'm gonna catch up on the Daily Show though.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Just another typical day, eh?


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Well usually i just watch 2-3 show i tune into regularly, but nothing good airs on friday so I catch up on the week's talk shows.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

(Y) 
Hope today doesn't suck too much.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

The amount of calm in this thread disturbs me.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Haven't you heard? There's always an eerie calm before a crazy-evil storm.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

anybody who got the site opened??


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

It just opened on my laptop. But it's the same thing. "List will be displayed shortly."


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

I got my popcorn ready.


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Best of luck to you all guys :thumbsup:


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

^Thank you.


----------

